# Call of Duty Black Ops Treffpunkt



## thysol (6. März 2011)

Hier kann sich jeder melden der Black Ops im Clan zocken will. Wir koennen dann ausmachen wo und wann gezockt wird.


----------



## longtom (6. März 2011)

Wär auf jeden fall dabei !


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. März 2011)

Bin auch dabei, habt ihr da ne Gruppe oder sowas


----------



## Lan_Party (6. März 2011)

Wie soll das funktionieren? Wie Eimer Art Lanparty? Bräuchten wir nicht einen Server oder gehen wir in iwelche Server? Mehr Infos bitte.


----------



## Hardwell (7. März 2011)

also ich wär auch auf jeden fall dabei!


----------



## thysol (7. März 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wie soll das funktionieren? Wie Eimer Art Lanparty? Bräuchten wir nicht einen Server oder gehen wir in iwelche Server? Mehr Infos bitte.


 
Wir addden uns einfach in Steam und besprechen da welchen Server wir nehmen. VOIP koennen wir mit Teamspeak machen. Meldet euch einfach bei mir ueber Steam. Wir gehen auf irgendwelche Server wo Platz frei ist.


----------



## Royma_kaay (7. März 2011)

Gibts da irgendein Kriterium wie z.B das Level ? Sonst wär ich auch dabei


----------



## Lan_Party (7. März 2011)

Ist Ts denn Pflicht? Ich bin mehr der Skypefan..aber wenn ts denn sein muss geht es dann auch


----------



## longtom (8. März 2011)

@ Royma_kaay

    Gibt keine lvl.oder andere  Voraussetzungen !

@ Lan_Party

   Ts is keine Pflicht ,da im moment nicht alle (mich inkl.) ein Headset besitzen wird meißt per Steam Kommuniziert klappt als übergangslösung ganz gut .


----------



## Lan_Party (9. März 2011)

Aso ich habe ein HS das wäre kein Problem aber ich bin halt nicht so ein Ts freund.  Naja wenn es dann sein muss DL ich TS woll.


----------



## thysol (9. März 2011)

Jetzt kommen ja ein paar Leute zum zocken zusammen. Unser Moderator Herbboy ist uebrigens auch dabei.


----------



## Star_KillA (9. März 2011)

Ich würde auch mitmachen und hätte einen Ts vom Freund mit 250 Slots  , wenn der noch läuft.


----------



## Low (9. März 2011)

Ts3 ist schon online für pcghx


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. März 2011)

Dann sollten wir alle mal am Samstag oder Sonntag Abend spielen, da sollten die meisten Zeit haben


----------



## Lan_Party (10. März 2011)

Würde ich auch sagen.  Gibt es irgendwelche regeln wie z.B. kein rushen, campen, tuben etc.?


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. März 2011)

Wenn bin ich dafür das jeder so spielt wie er es am besten kann, bin halt nur gegen Spawn camper


----------



## Lan_Party (10. März 2011)

Okay so sehe ich das nämlich auch


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. März 2011)

Ich selber spiele eh meist nur mit dem L96A1, macht am meisten Spaß


----------



## Lan_Party (11. März 2011)

Acog oder variabler zoom? Also ich spiele beides Acog ist manchmal ganz praktisch auf kleineren maps jedenfalls und variabler zoom ist auf größeren maps besser.

EDIT: Brauche noch die Daten für den TS Server.


----------



## thysol (11. März 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Acog oder variabler zoom? Also ich spiele beides Acog ist manchmal ganz praktisch auf kleineren maps jedenfalls und variabler zoom ist auf größeren maps besser.
> 
> EDIT: Brauche noch die Daten für den TS Server.


 
Hier sind die Daten zum TS Server:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-pcghx-wieder-auferstehen-14.html#post2741528


----------



## Lan_Party (12. März 2011)

TY und wann kommen denn alle nu on


----------



## thysol (13. März 2011)

Dass sieht mann dann in Steam.


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. März 2011)

Ich bin dabei sobald alles wieder läuft, Steam mag grad nicht so wie ich das will.

Und ja ich weiß das Problem sitzt vorm Monitor


----------



## böhser onkel (13. März 2011)

ich wär auch dabei,

wie heißt ihr bei steam ?


----------



## ghostadmin (13. März 2011)

Tritt doch einfach PCGHX Gruppe bei, dann siehst du eh alle.


----------



## Lan_Party (14. März 2011)

Ich bin bei der Pcgh Gruppe schon drin.  Wiso ist nie jemand im ts3 Server drinnen?


----------



## ghostadmin (14. März 2011)

Weil es wohl noch etwas mehr Schwung und Werbung braucht bis genug Leute das hier kennen und sich auch auf den TS verirren.


----------



## mmayr (14. März 2011)

Bin dabei!
Steam: mmayr


----------



## Lan_Party (14. März 2011)

Dann lasst mal einen Termin ausmachen z.B. diese Woche am WE alle in denn TS3 server und losgezockt sonst wird es ja nie was.


----------

